# bare minimum for a quarantine tank?



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

I keep a small 10 gallon tank, but I was wondering what I need to get to serve as a quarantine tank in case my fish get sick, as my current tank has expanded, and I don't think risking the health of all the fish + plants in the tank is worth saving 1. 

What's the smallest size quarantine tank that would work well. Could I buy a 2.5 gallon tank and somehow keep it heated? I wasn't thinking about investing in a filter because I figured I would be making pretty regular water changes, and also because I would probably be QTing my betta (who doesn't need a current). Any suggestions as to the different types of things I need for this tank? Looking for anything that might save me money. Thanks!


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

My QT is a 20L with a powerhead and heater. Bare bottom with some hornwort floating and 2 small cut off pieces of manzanita.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Really depends on what kind of fish you expect to be using it for. Meaning bigger fish will need bigger QT. No tank, within reason, is too small as long as a fish could live in it for a month or two.

My personal recommendations...Wal-Mart has 5 gallon kits, for like $25, and 10 gallon kits for like $27. The come with a hood and a decent little filter. Add a small 50watt heater and your good to go.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

You can use a rubber made container with a sponge filter and heater. I guess I woud fear the heater would melt the rubber. So you could keep it in a bathroom with a space heater in the room. 

When you get new fish you should keep them in QT for 2 weeks. So a filter is a good idea but keep a sponge ready to go in your mature tanks. 

There are small heaters you can buy for nano tanks thats not a problem.

Buy a used tank on CL you could even find a free tank with everything you need.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I kept some fish and plants in a rubbermaid tote for a couple weeks with a sponge filter and heater and no melting issues. The heater was against the plastic too.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

If space is at the premium, a 5g $5 bucket works too. A bathroom/kitchen sink is another option (if you have more then 1): easy water change  but do keep it warm. I'd avoid toilets though ...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

OVT said:


> If space is at the premium, a 5g $5 bucket works too.
> ...


I've done that with heater & sponge filter.



OVT said:


> I'd avoid toilets though ...


:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## Dini (Jan 5, 2012)

OVT said:


> . A bathroom/kitchen sink is another option (if you have more then 1): easy water change  but do keep it warm. I'd avoid toilets though ...



HAHAHA......excellent.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

Depending on the number of I'm getting, the smallest I typically use is a 5.5g. 2.5g might work for certain fish, like a betta. The cheapest tanks are the standard 10g. I keep a hob filter, heater and some fake plant decorations/small pot for cover. Although cheap, buckets/totes aren't ideal. A big reason for quarantining is observation which is almost impossible to do without a glass tank. I would avoid the opaque containers that can only be viewed from above.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with the little 5 gallon kit. It is a nice size, especially since you won't be quarantining large fish as your main tank is a 10 gallon.

You can use a small heater in it, along with a small filter. I tend to quarantine for a month, so both those are needed.

I have also used Rubbermaid tubs as hospital tubs, and used heaters on them and they have been fine. It is easy to put a filter like an Aquaclear on them, too. The only problem I find with them, is that it is not as easy to observe the fish (especially small ones).


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The down side to under a 10gl Q-Tank would be temp. swings. 

Good point Snafu, about observation!!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd invest in both a small filter and heater for a QT. Keep the filter in your main tank so it's seeded or pull media from the filter in the main tank to use.

As everyone else said - size depends on your individual needs. If you're purchasing a tank for this purpose I'd get at least a 5g tank, or a 10g. You never know when you may buy maybe a small school of fish and will need the room.


----------

